# Malay Hillstream Riparium - Video!



## hydrophyte (25 Sep 2012)

*Borneo Swamp Forest Riparium*

This is a tank that I have had set up for some time. The enclosure is a 56-gallon (212 litre) Column aquarium. It was half neglected just serving as a growout tank, but the other night I got it cleaned up. 






The general idea is to create a _loose_ representation of a Borneo swamp forest with representative plants and fish. I already have some pretty cool plants in there and I will add a few more.

I'll try to work on this and post more updates soon!


----------



## mattb180 (25 Sep 2012)

Shall keep an eye on this one.


----------



## hydrophyte (25 Sep 2012)

mattb180 said:
			
		

> Shall keep an eye on this one.



I'll try to keep working on it and post more updates.

Here is another variation that I think I might add to this setup. The 37G native Wisconsin, USA riparium (sorry for this low-quality photo) includes a manzanita branch feature and I think something like it might look good with this Borneo tank too. I could mount orchids such as _Bulbophyllum_ on it. It think it would look good to add more variety of texture to the above water area to contrast with those palm leaves.


----------



## dw1305 (26 Sep 2012)

Hi all,


> Here is another variation that I think I might add to this setup. The 37G native Wisconsin, USA riparium (sorry for this low-quality photo) includes a manzanita branch feature and I think something like it might look good with this Borneo tank too. I could mount orchids such as Bulbophyllum on it. It think it would look good to add more variety of texture to the above water area to contrast with those palm leaves.


Excellent idea, I'd extend some of the branches down into the water as well. Could you ditch the gravel? I'm pretty sure that you would have a peat, sand or silt bottom, with a lot of leaf litter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hydrophyte (2 Oct 2012)

Thanks Darrell! I think that I am going to keep that gravel. This setup is only supposed to be a loose interpretation with a few more or less representative fish and plants, so I am not trying to achieve such strict authenticity. That gravel looks pretty good in photos.


----------



## Alastair (2 Oct 2012)

Will keep a keen eye on this hydro, nice to see you over on here again


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Oct 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Will keep a keen eye on this hydro, nice to see you over on here again



Thanks Alastair!

This picture is from another setup, my 50G riparium, that I don't have a journal for yet, but I want to share it quick.

_Lasia spinosa_ is a crazy-looking swamp aroid from Southeast Asia. I've been growing it for some time in that tank and a couple of weeks ago I noticed it developing a floral spathe! It opened up and I got a few pictures. It is really stunning and with a strong scent of ripe bananas.


----------



## hydrophyte (7 Oct 2012)

The rhizome of my _Lasia spinosa_ is covered with vicious thorns. I pulled it out today to cut up the rhizome into several new pieces to stat more with, but then decided that I want to try to get a few more pictures of it. So I just put it back in the tank again.


----------



## hydrophyte (25 Dec 2012)

I'm finally back to work on this thing.

It took me a long time, but I think that I've figured out to resolve the rest of the visual design and the fish stocking. I will post more details later today.


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Dec 2012)

Here's a quick view in through the top. I like this new configuration much better. I'll have a few more pictures on the way.


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Dec 2012)

Hardscape.


----------



## Alastair (27 Dec 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Here's a quick view in through the top. I like this new configuration much better. I'll have a few more pictures on the way.



Looking good hydro. What's the grass like plant on the right?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Dec 2012)

Thanks Alastair! That is a rather unusual collector plant, _Pandanus pygmaeus_.


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Jan 2013)

I have finally figured out fish selection for this tank. It took me a long time! I am going to leave the _Danio albolineatus_ in there, and add a group of these...

SeriouslyFish.com: _Sewellia lineolata_

This is a great fish and I found a local source with a real good price. I am going to pick them up on Monday. 

So, this is not a Borneo-themed tank anymore; _S. lineolata _are from Vietnam. The _D. albolineatus_ occur in Vietnam as well.

This is exciting to finally have this figured out. I hope that I can get these loaches to acclimate well. If I can the rest of the setup all configured and cleaned up I will have lots of pictures on the way soon.


----------



## hydrophyte (6 Jan 2013)

I can't wait to get these _Sewellia_!

The same local seller told me that he is also getting in some of these...

SeriouslyFish.com: _Homaloptera confuzona_ 

This is great! That fish was also on my list and they are really cool.


----------



## hydrophyte (10 Jan 2013)

I got the new fish!

This thing is looking a little chaotic while I finish setting it up. I am going to add another powerhead, but I dropped a couple of fast air stones in it in the meantime.





These _Sewellia_ like to be right in the current...


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

Cool fish for a stream type set up. Your large round river pebbles and gravel will be ideal with the power head your adding, they love oxygen rich water.
Look forward to more pics.
Ady.


----------



## hydrophyte (10 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Cool fish for a stream type set up. Your large round river pebbles and gravel will be ideal with the power head your adding, they love oxygen rich water.
> Look forward to more pics.
> Ady.


 
Thanks mate! I might have another update with another new fish species tonight. I asked a local shop to try to order in some _Shistura_ sumo loaches and they might have them tonight. That is another pretty cool hillstream species.

Since I changed the theme for this setup I need to change the name, or start a new journal.


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Jan 2013)

I think that I improved the plant layout in here. I moved one of the grassy _Pandanus_ plants over to the left side to make more of a mound-shaped planting.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Jan 2013)

This looks great!
The balance of emersed and submersed is very good, there's enough water and plant life. May be unintentional, and may not last, but the leaf that has fallen and is in the water looks very natural.
The new planting scheme works well too with the 'mound' following the directionality and balance of the river pebble placement below.
How have the loaches settled?
Really like this one.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> This looks great!
> The balance of emersed and submersed is very good, there's enough water and plant life. May be unintentional, and may not last, but the leaf that has fallen and is in the water looks very natural.
> The new planting scheme works well too with the 'mound' following the directionality and balance of the river pebble placement below.
> How have the loaches settled?
> ...


 
Thanks so much Ady. I agree I do think that I have the plants arranged in a better way. I will work on some more updates and I'll try to get better pictures as well.

The _Sewellia_ loaches are looking great--they are so entertaining to watch--although everything is still very clean and I wonder about them getting enough to eat. I have seen them munching on spirulina discs. I am considering getting some of this stuff...

 Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: Soilent Green Gel :: Soilent Green 4 oz BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Jan 2013)

...oh and here are a couple more shots from last night...


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Jan 2013)

Love this! It's really refreshing, the stones look great and placed well, looks very natural.


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Jan 2013)

Thanks so much Ian. I like those stones a lot too. I intend to add a few more things for more natural effect.


----------



## hydrophyte (13 Jan 2013)

Hey thanks for the new likes you guys. I will try to get more pictures on the way. I really want to get some good shots of those _Sewellia_.


----------



## hydrophyte (22 Jan 2013)

A quick FTS, from above...


----------



## hydrophyte (22 Jan 2013)

Here's another view. Those _Danio albolineatus_ cost me $1.25US, but they are real nice fish for a setup like this.


----------



## hydrophyte (28 Jan 2013)

I made a new video using this setup! Please check it out...



The still images got a little screwed up. I am going to open the file again and fix those.


----------

